# Transfer Express Offers Express Stretch Litho Transfer Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express recently won the 2017 Lake Geauga Fast Track 50 Award for the second year in a row. This recognition honors companies and individuals in Lake and Geauga counties in Ohio that show the greatest amount of growth and change resulting in increased business success. 

Out of the past 25 years the award has been given, Transfer Express has won it 17 times. Presentation of the award took place at the annual dinner in November. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

